# Update on Amber #1 grand daughter



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

She had her tonsils took out this morning with no problems.She is doing great and said she only has a sore throat and her ear hurts. Doc said she had stones in her tonsils. I had never heard of that before.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Used to be almost commonplace to snip them out of kids when we were kiddoes.. Tell her the best recovery medicine is "Ice Cream"...and all she wants of it.... 

Glad she got thru it OK...never heard of 'stones' in tonsils...but, whadda I know.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Thats another thing too Doc told her no ice cream or milk products for 4 days. Lots of sherbert and popsycles is ok.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Give her a hug from us


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

No Ice Cream after having your tonsils removed !!!!That just not right!!!!!!

Glad she is doing fine, and save a quart of Blue Bell for her.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Glad to hear all is ok. Never heard of no ice cream also. Think I lived on ice cream and jello when I got mine taken out at about 6 years old. Course that was 45 years ago. Didn't have Blue Bell then either.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Daughter said that her tonsils were infected so she is on heavy antibiotics that would conteract with the ice cream.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Glad she's doing well but no ice cream just ain't right. I was supposed to have mine out when I was a kid but got sick and never rescheduled. I was disappointed because I was looking forward to all that ice cream - but I made up for it later.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

slip knot said:


> Glad to hear all is ok. Never heard of no ice cream also. Think I lived on ice cream and jello when I got mine taken out at about 6 years old. Course that was 45 years ago. Didn't have Blue Bell then either.


LOL, Slip...there wuzn't no antibiotics until after WW II...and we all seemed to recover from most anything...(but please don't tell the public this)


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Wow, I didn't know that Tort.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

slip knot said:


> Wow, I didn't know that Tort.


----------------------
LOL..yep, Slip..Sometimes I dunno how we did it back in the 'olden times'..Back in '53 when I got out of Rx school, they had just started using Penicillin (an outgrowth of WW II)...didn't have any meds for blood pressure, No psychotropic drugs (Librium, Valium, Xanax .etc) ,No way to treat cholesterol problems..etc.Absolutely nothing to treat CA and a host of other dreaded diseases..Really wonder sometimes what the hell we WERE using..LOL... Blood pressure problems had just been addressed with Rauwiloid (a ground up plant )...Heart problems had only one shot...Digitalis (another plant drug that we rolled into little green pills)...and if you had 'nervous' problems..ya just had to learn to live with it...(and we did)...After WW II we were able to buy penicillin off of the Navy boats that docked here and my job was to take the powder, melt a little jello and stir in the penicillin..Had the ONLY oral form of antibiotics in Houston at the time....Course the fact was that the minute that penicillin hit that hot jello, it probably instantly killed the antibio properties of the penicillin...but who knew at that time.. Made up 1000 unit lozenges of it..and now the dosages of Pen are prolly from 1 million units/dose to 2.4 million units... We've come a long way, Baby....

Nowadays..if'n you phart you can just reach for the Gas-X and all is well... "BETTER LIVING THRU CHEMISTRY"..:spineyes:

(Sorry for the hijack, Bobby..but a little history can't hurt no one.. Tell Amber that the old one owes her a FULL half gallon of Bluebell when she's good-to-go..)


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Thanks Tort. I know people had them problems back then but wonder if more people had nervous problems and blood pressure problems now due to the stress of workplaces now-a-days and people always in a rush compared to back when things were less rushed? However, back then if someone had a problem, they kept it to themselves and dealt with it vs now-a-days we are wimps. Seems like a person can't do anything or say anything without someone getting upset. People now just seem to be babys vs litting it roll off and laugh it off. We are too sensitive of a sociaty now. Still many people died that could have been avoided with the meds we now have. I agree, Better Living Thru Chemistry. It makes our lives better and outdoes the negatives.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Think you about called it, Slip..Back in the day....Air Conditioning ??..whut wuz that?..(we smelled a little sweaty...but so did everybody else )... Television...just a wild-eyed dream of a bunch of geeks....COMPUTERS and the INTERNET...never heard of such a thang !!!

Kids left home in the AM for school and came back in at dark for dinner with the family that Momma had planned all day long... Find a vacant lot and have a good pick-up game of football or baseball.. Go exploring thru the woods and down the bayous... Nada Mas !!! "Child Molesters' dontcha know.. 

Time off meant a picnic in Memorial Park with friends...or a drive down to Galveston and cruise up and down the beach...No more !!! Molesters in the park..and I dunno where you're allowed to drive on the beach any more...

Nowadays, it's RUSH to work, RUSH thru the day working to pick up some green pieces of paper, RUSH home for a couple of minutes with the family (?), RUSH to bed so we can get up and RUSH to work again....

PROGRESS ???....personally, I ain't so sure.....


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

I think some of our "improvements" are probably responsible for the problems we have today. Without computers, video games, TV (or limited programming) kids played outdoors. We were always playing baseball, football, riding bikes, having rock fights or BB gun fights etc. and didn't come home until suppertime. Somewhat the same with adults - without A/C more time was spent outdoors. Power mowers were pretty much in the future and no one ever heard of a landscape service (except for young boys willing to make a buck or two). I think everyone got more exercise back then. Even driving standards without power steering was pretty good exercise. I also believe that we ate more fresh fruits and vegetables and our meat didn't have hormones, preservatives etc. Iron skillets probably did more good than most folks realize. I remember we stayed busy - my brother and I were active in sports, scouts, church etc and my parents always had a station wagon and were on the go constantly but I think stress was offset somewhat by exercise (and probably ignorance since we didn't have so many news sources).


----------

